# should i be worried? (farting noise)



## nicole r (Jun 7, 2015)

i took my russian tort out for a while and for some reason when he peed i made a sound kind of as if you had just squeezed a ketchup bottle (weird example but thats the only thing i could think that most resembled the noise.) it seemed like a bit more urates came out than usual but i could just be crazy. i got worried so i took him in and while i was holding him i kind of felt like his stomach grumbled ? but he pooped afterwards and his poop was perfectly fine and normal and he didnt seem sick at all. he's been perfectly fine and hes been eating well and i always soak him around 3-5 times a week. and about the urates part, i have a picture (i know that might be weird) so if it seems important ill show it if anyone has to see it to see if its fine. is this normal what my tort just did?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2015)

It's probably ok, Nicole. Just some air being pushed out with the urates.


----------



## nicole r (Jun 7, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> It's probably ok, Nicole. Just some air being pushed out with the urates.


oh alright, now i feel dumb whoops. im sorry about that its just that ive never had that happen to any of the tortoises ive ever had. just making sure. thank you !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 8, 2015)

It seems that while not all tortoises fart, (or have been observed doing so,) a lot of them do and do it often.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Jun 8, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It seems that while not all tortoises fart, (or have been observed doing so,) a lot of them do and do it often.


I had to text that to my husband.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 8, 2015)

I have an eleven pound Redfoot fart machine....


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jun 8, 2015)

LOL I always hear some kind of ruckus from my redfoots


----------



## teresaf (Jun 8, 2015)

My baby m.e.p.s make bubbles in their bath water all the time.! LOL


----------

